# الاقسام التقنية والطبية والاستشارات > المنتدى القانوني >  >  اعلان حالة طواريء بالمرسوم رقم (24) لعام 2011م

## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*أصدر المُشير عُمر حسن أحمد البشير مرسوماً جمهورياً رقم (24) لسنة 2011م مساء اليوم أعلن فيه خضوع ولاية النّيل الأزرق لحالة طوارئ وأصدر أمر طوارئ رقم (1) لسنة 2011م أعفى بموجبه مالك عقار من منصبه كوالٍ على النّيل الأزرق. 
مرسوم إعلان حالة الطّوارئ رقم (4) لسنة 2011م: 
عملا باحكام المادة 58(ز) مقروءة مع المواد 210(1) 211(ج) من الدستور الانتقالى لسنه 2005م والماده 4(أ)(ب) و(د) والمادة (5) من قانون الطوارئ والسلامة العامة لسنة 1997م والمواد المنصوص عليها فى قانون مكافحة الارهاب لسنة 2001م اصدر المرسوم الجمهورى الاتى نصه:-
اسم المرسوم وبدء العمل به 
1. يسمى هذا المرسوم . مرسوم جمهورى رقم(24) لسنة 2011م باعلان حالة الطوارئ بولاية النيل الازرق ويعمل به من تاريخ التوقيع عليه .
اعلان حالة الطوارئ 
2. تعلن حالة الطوارئ فى جميع انحاء ولاية النيل الازرق 
سلطة الجهة المختصة 
3. يمارس رئيس الجمهورية او من يفوضه السلطات المنصوص عليها فى المواد المشار اليها فى القوانين اعلاه وفى المواد (أ) و(ب)و(ج)من الدستور الانتقالى لسنة 2005م
احكام عامة
4. (1)تطبق احكام القانون الجنائي لسنة 1991م وقانون مكافحة الارهاب لسنة 2001م على الجرائم التى ترتكب بالمخالفة لهذين القانونين .
(2) يجوز لرئيس الجمهورية او من يفوضه بالتشاور مع رئيس القضاء ان يشكل محاكم خاصة ابتدائية واستئنافية لمحاكمة اى متهم ويحدد الاجراءت التى تتبع فى المحاكمة .
5. يجوز للسلطة المختصة حسب الحال بعد التشاور مع وزير العدل ووزير الداخلية انشاء نيابات خاصة للتحرى والتحقيق وتولى الاتهام وفق احكام هذا المرسوم ويحدد وزير العدل الاجراءت التى تتبع بواسطة النيابة الخاصة فى التحرى وتولى التهم امام المحاكم المنشاة بموجب هذا المرسوم 
6. يعرض اعلان حالة الطوارئ على الهيئة التشريعية القومية فى دورة طارئة .
صدر تحت توقيعى فى اليوم الرابع من شوال لسنة 1432ه الموافق اليوم الثانى من شهر سبتمبر لسنة 2011م 
__________________
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
الله يكضب الشينة
                        	*

----------

